# neons



## tonilee7 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi, I'm knew to fishforum I am look for a message board that will help me with breeding neon tetras can any one help?? [


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You found the right place. Congratulations.

So, what do you want to know about breeding Neons?
More to the point, what do you already know about breeding neons?


----------



## dan20rhino (Oct 2, 2005)

I would not pick Neons as the first species to breed if you are new to fish keeping. Choose one of the cichlid species they are a lot easier.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Go with either livebearers (guppies, mollies, platies, swordtails), easy cichlids (kribs, convicts), or one of the minnow/barbs (white clouds, cherry barbs, danios). These are the absolute easiest fish to breed, with pretty low requirements.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Breeding neons (this is what the original question was about) is kind of tricky. They will not readily breed under most circumstances. The water must be soft and acidic (PH 5-6.5 KH less than 5). They are egg scatters so a species only tank is best. They can be bred in 10 gallon tanks but 20 is better. They do not like bright light and the eggs will not hatch under brighter lights.


----------



## Carlton (Feb 19, 2006)

cichlids are much easier to breed


----------

